# Seaview Lighting Kit Released



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

WWW.VOODOOFX.COM


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Excellent Randy:thumbsup::thumbsup:

And a price you can't beat!!!


BP


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

and so simple even a Dummy can use it!

This is the set up I used in my build and I can whole-heartedly endorse them!

Kudos Randy!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Wow that was fast. And very reasonably priced considering the time and effort it would take to round up all the stuff on your own.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

what exactly does "This kit does require electronic skills, electronic experience is required. " mean? do i need a degree in somthing?

i can solder and i know + and -, is that enough?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

yes. If you know which end of the soldering iron not to touch, you're half way there.

Randy's kit is very complete. I got an early model and the only "bug" I hit was that the on/off switch was already soldered to the board and that was no good because you'd never be able to get to it once the board was in place. It was so small that I just opted to leave it in the on position and put another switch in the power wire further down stream.

Oh, and be careful with the wee green and red formation lite bulbs.

buy it, you'll like it!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> yes. If you know which end of the soldering iron not to touch, you're half way there.
> 
> Randy's kit is very complete. I got an early model and the only "bug" I hit was that the on/off switch was already soldered to the board and that was no good because you'd never be able to get to it once the board was in place. It was so small that I just opted to leave it in the on position and put another switch in the power wire further down stream.
> 
> ...


Although I didn't use Randy's Kit on my Own Seaview, I HAVE used his Lighting kits on my Lunar Flying Sub,Jupiter Two and Polar Lights Jupiter Two.

His work Is top Notch! He's a cool guy to rap to also, If you don't understand something,give him a call and he can walk you through it.

BP


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Very good. Looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Randy,
Will these be available at WF this year?

Rob


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

WWW.VOODOOFX.COM


----------



## Ronster (May 10, 2008)

I ordered mine last night. The price is hard to beat!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think you should throw in two extra lights to use as fiber-optic sources (one for each wall of the control room).


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, it looks like for someone who has never put lights to a model before, this might be a good place to start. 

I'm guessing that someone is making decals for the interior too or does the Moebius kit come with some to get you started?

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Well, it looks like for someone who has never put lights to a model before, this might be a good place to start.
> 
> I'm guessing that someone is making decals for the interior too or does the Moebius kit come with some to get you started?
> 
> MMM


The kit does not have decals and the way the interior parts are designed, they won't work too well. There is heavy molded detail to be painted, and you couldn't easily put a decal over it... like the old fashioned reel to reel tape decks, etc. The flashing computer panels (all those little lights) are represented by a heavy molded grid, again not suitable for a decal. They paint up very nicely though.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I just saw the other thread that Gillusions has with a more advanced lighting and decal set but I can't justify the price...not for a novice "light a kit for the first time" project. It sounds like he also has replacement parts for decals and accuracy.

I was looking for an inexpensive way to step the model up a notch...this sounds like the way to go at this point for me at least.

Also, I think it would be fun to actually paint the interior and make it look like the sculpter intended it to look. I am not the "geez, this detail is not accurate" type of guy...that would just drive me crazy trying to re-adjust everything to make it as accurate anyway! :freak:


MMM


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Just ordered mine!


----------

